# New Italian moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I am pleased to announce that we are adding three new moderators to the Italian moderator team.   They are TrentinaNE, Saoul, and Brian8733.

Please welcome them!

Mike


----------



## Alxmrphi

Good choice!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Yeah, congratulations TrentinaNE, Saoul, and Brian8733. Good luck with your job!


----------



## ElaineG

I am so thrilled about working with the 3 of you.  Welcome welcome welcome.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Terrific choice!  

It's great to be working with you.


----------



## GenJen54

Brava! Bravo and Bravo!  We're thrilled to have you on Board.  Welcome to the ModSquad!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'm gonna test you all very soon... 
Compliments...


----------



## ILT

It's a pleasure to hear that three esteemed and helpful foreros are becoming mods! 

Welcome!


----------



## Saoul

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hey Paul, shall we create problems for them to solve and really see if they're up to it!!? hahahaha.



Look what happened to your post! 
Don't mess with me, man! 
I can be your worst nightmare!

Thank you everybody.
Grazie Mike, e grazie ModSquad.


----------



## Outsider

Felicitazioni.


----------



## Moogey

Good choice Mike. These are very thorough and bright individuals 

Congratulations to the three of you!

-M


----------



## ampurdan

Congratulazioni, moderatori! Ma non mi cancellare molte poste, per carità!


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations, guys. You'll be a great asset to the Mod team. Looking forward to working with you all.


----------



## jester.

Congratulations. May your work be a success.


----------



## Vanda

Oba! Auguri! Welcome guys! Welcome to the team!


----------



## Flaminius

*TrentinaNE, Saoul, and Brian8733,*

* Great to work with you all.  Welcome!!!*

******​


----------



## lsp

Congratulations, TrentineNE, Saoul, and Brian8733!


----------



## Jana337

Finalmente! Benvenuti!   

Jana


----------



## anangelaway

_Félicitations TrentinaNE, Saoul, and Brian8733 ! Welcome Aboard !_


----------



## Maga_F

¡Bienvenidos y felicitaciones!
Welcome! Congratulations!
Bienvenus! Félicitations!


----------



## cuchuflete

Please report to mod boot camp immediately.  You will be required to bring your own rations of good dark chocolate, with some to spare for the old-timers!

Congratulations!   I look forward to sharing your good company in your ongoing forero work and play, as well as
supporting you, and asking your support, on the Modsquad.

Un abbraccio,
cucciu


----------



## elroy

I can't imagine a trio with more combined wisdom, intelligence, and friendliness than this one.

Welcome on board!  It's a pleasure* and an honor to have you join the team. 






*Elisabetta, I first wrote "please" and only caught it on a second reading!


----------



## coppergirl

Congratulazioni!  

As they say, "It's a tough job, but somebody's gotta do it!"---I think you three will be perfect for it!  

Good luck and congrats again.

Cheers!


----------



## danalto

Oh, my! We will have to put up with *them *too? 
Naahh...!!!











_(congratulazioni!!!)_


----------



## cherine

Congratulazioni guys !
I hope the effort of moderating won't take away the pleasure of forering (forering ?!  ) See what happens to a person's language when you pass some time moderating ?  
HAHA, Welcom on board guys ! Glad to have the three of you as fellow mods


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations Saoul, TrentinaNe and Brian8733. 

Mave


----------



## panjandrum

It's really great to have you three on board the mod wagon.
I hope you will still wander over occasionally for a bit of quality off-duty time in EO


----------



## cas29

Congratulations to everyone - what great choices!!!!!!


----------



## valy822

Am I late?!?I hope no...congratulations guys!!!


----------



## GavinW

Well done to one and all three!


----------



## *Giulia*

Complimenti Elisabetta, Saoul e Brian!!

giulia


----------



## TimLA

Congratulations.
Now you have to keep all of us under control!


----------



## Alxmrphi

TimLA said:


> Congratulations.
> Now you have to keep all of us under control!



Are they up to it?


----------



## disegno

Ho appena visto quest'annuncio e voglio anche offrire a Elisabetta, Saoul e Brian i miei complimenti. In bocca al luppo! Ci vediamo nel forum! Ciao Melissa


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## TimeHP

Congratulazioni e buon lavoro a tutti e tre.


----------



## brian

Thank you everyone for your support and good wishes!



			
				Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> Are they up to it?


Is that a dare??


----------



## Whodunit

*I wish you many congratulazioni, mods! I hope you enjoy your time as mods full of wisdom, helpfulness, and expertise in the Italian forum. *​ 

I hope to ask some questions there soon.  I know, I always say this, but I promise to pester you with my questions ...


----------



## Agnès E.

Bienvenue à bord to the three of you!


----------



## fatiha

مرحبا 
bienvenue!
benvenuti!

titi

welcome


----------



## Fedora

Congratulations and good luck !!!


----------

